# What is the best kind of lighting for my vivarium ??



## Flfrogguy (Dec 16, 2012)

So I have a few tanks set up and do not know were to finds some good lights for cheap. And what should I get t5 or led what ??


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Leds are great but they are a bit pricy. 6500k cfl daylight bulbs work great for the plants and the wallet.


----------



## briley5 (Sep 27, 2012)

That is the million dollar question IMO. And very hard to get the right answer to. I have tried all three. I have two 18x18x24 exos and am currently running 2 cfls 1 bright white 6500 and 1 warm light 6500, because the bright just seemed to wash it out, on those. The plants grow but not having to much luck with them coloring up. I had 13w LEDs but the seemed dim and also no coloring up of the broms. On my 55 gal plant tank my husband made me a two bulb t5ho out of a fixture we got at home depot and a rain gutter , that looks awesome btw, that I got almost immediate response with the coloring up of everything in there. So that will be what I am replacing the other lights with. But all and all it depends on tank depth and plant types. Remember its for the plants not the frogs anyway.


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

It is important to get the ideal day and night temperatures before your frogs go in. My frog room gets a bit cool, so although I have led lights, I have to supplement that with T5's to warm up the tanks enough. I even have to use an extra T5 that comes on at midday just to spike the temperature into the high 70's. But, if you find your tank getting too warm, then LED's can help. Once you can achieve the right temperatures for day & night, your lights are frog-ready.

Since T5's provide UV and LED's don't, they are a good place to start. I like to position a T5 just over the screen vent, to allow some UV through. 

Mark


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

if it's a medium sized tank (18x18, 20h) I would go with CFL + LED or T5 + LED.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I would keep in mind that when you are choosing lighting, weigh quality over quantity. I have bought cheap lighting a couple times and then you always wind up replacing them with nicer lights later.


----------



## shiloh (Nov 28, 2012)

Well if you're emphasizing the _for cheap_ I'd definitely go for cfls. If you want serious performance while saving a little money, do diy t5s or LEDs.


----------



## MikeM670 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have all three types over my tanks. Some old florescent shop lights that just barely do the job for growing some low light plants. These will be replace early next year. T5HO 2 bulb fixture lights which grow plants like crazy but make the tanks too hot in my opinion and finally I just purchased some LED Fixtures from Todd at Light Your Reptiles. I put a single new LED 12 Watt Mini Mount lights over some 29 Verticals. They are bright and focused. I do have some concerns that this unit might not be enough for good bromeliad growth and colors in such a deep setup. I do remember reading that since the light is focus directly down that this should be OK. If Todd reads this thread please feel free to chime in here and correct anything I might have wrong. I also have the LED Strip light over a 40 breeder but know that it will need a second unit as Todd indicated to me in our correspondence. 

I don't mind spending more money now to purchase LED units which will last for years and save on my current electricity bill. Just going to do it over a period of time.


----------



## OSU (Nov 10, 2008)

I have had good luck using t8 fluorescent bulbs and good brom growth, new pups and good color etc.


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

remember that you will not only be saving electical costs with leds but with buld replacements as well. t5hos lose a significant percent of their output within a year or so but most decently cooled leds will be ok for around 10 years according to the specs listed. if you can make them diy leds will be adaptable for any depth and lighting needs and will be the most cost efficient in the long term unless you need the waste heat of other lighting options. remember that cfl are inexpensive but waste alot of their light because they have inefficient reflectors due to the geometry involved. reef tanks require excellent lighting and no new reefs are lit with cfls.


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

What about metal halides?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

TheFabricator said:


> What about metal halides?


Too hot and costly.


----------

